# Whats Your Favorite Spinner



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Hey, just wondering what y'alls favorite spinner is?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Brown Rooster with brown/green glitter on the spoon, browns love those. O<<


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I've fished the mepps since I was old enough to cast. And always had great success. After all of LOAH's great praise heaped on the blue fox though, I had to try it out this summer. I was in Idaho fishing a high mountain lake and first cast with the gold colored blue fox brought a nice rainbow to the pontoon boat. I caught a few others on the blue fox. So, I'm willing to consider it in the future. Of those you have listed though - I regularly use the mepps and panther martin. Now with the blue fox in the box, its all good.


----------



## RuttCrazed (Sep 7, 2007)

Panther Martin - yellow body with red spots, silver blade. Guaranteed to catch anything, anywhere.

Rut


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

#4 Panther Martin, body black with yellow spots, gold blade.


----------



## SteepNDeep (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm so loyal to my lure that I lied on the anonymous survey.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

rusty biot body CDC wing spinner


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

For lakes I like the Jakes, You can chuck it a mile & it seems to always produce for me. For rivers i like any little silver or gold spinner. I have a few of the pure gold, silver or copper panther martins or roostertails & they have been awesome. Ive done good with almost any blue fox also. Guess it all depends on the day. If there not biting on one, move to the other


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I caught my first fish on a Blue Fox, and it has been my go-to ever since! I have had trips where the BF was the only thing the fish would hit. Then again, I have had trips where they wouldn't touch it, but it has always been my favorite.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Day in and Day out a PM- But always leaned towards a black body with yellow dots- still toutgh to beat a Zoo Cougar though


----------



## skating miner (Jun 27, 2008)

Sorry packfish I fixed my settings you can send me a PM now if you want to.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My fault- PM was a Panther Martin.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

#3 Gold Mepps.


----------



## utduckhunter (Jul 24, 2008)

my favorite is a black and yellow panther martin


----------



## rapalahunter (Oct 13, 2007)

scientificangler said:


> #3 Gold Mepps.


I'm a mepps guy myself. Only because that's all my brother used, I've never tried anything else. I like the #2's though.


----------



## IcatchEm (Sep 11, 2007)




----------

